
What causes those scrambled sentences in the Windows 10 error screens? - valesco
https://i.redd.it/0chocy2vefnz.jpg
======
gus_massa
Where is the origin of this image? Is there more information available? The
image alone is not very interesting, but if it has some back history ...

~~~
valesco
It's an image from Reddit. Actually pictures like this one come up regularly
on the net with surprised comments. The thing is, the text is way too 'good'
to be the result of some overflow. Might it be the result of a race condition
with pointers to strings?

~~~
gus_massa
I tried googling the reddit post but I has not lucky. Sometimes the original
post has some context that makes easier to debug the problem, or sometimes it
has an interesting comment with a good guess about the cause.

~~~
valesco
Oh sorry, I should've linked it:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/softwaregore/comments/71ql59/are_yo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/softwaregore/comments/71ql59/are_you_ok_windows/)

